
Bill Gates on how to fight future pandemics - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/by-invitation/2020/04/23/bill-gates-on-how-to-fight-future-pandemics
======
samizdis
Archived four hours ago: [https://archive.is/Ug5Lf](https://archive.is/Ug5Lf)

